# Broiled tilefish



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

2 Table spoons brown sugar
1-2 Teaspoons of Old bay
Pinch of salt and pepper
Olive oil

Leave skin on, place in Pyrex pan. Coat top with a thin layer of olive oil. Mix dry ingredients in a bowl and coat top of fish. Broil on high for 8-10 min. Cut thickest part to check to see if done. Amount of old depends of how much you like old bay.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

now that looks sho nuff good!!


----------

